# Progresso Soup at Martins - Couponing



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

SO the family is going to Martins today to get some basics.

I always look at their sale page and then look for coupons based on what they are selling... This week they have progresso soup for sale .88 per can
they have progresso soup for sale at .88 and i found a coupon for .50 off two cans... I printed out 12 coupons.

so we get it at .63 a can.. we usually buy the soup with meat.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

opps... they were doubling coupons up to $1.00...

i also had .55 off 2 cans of hormel chilli...and the chilli was on sale

and $1 off 5 cans of campbell soup and the soup was 5 for $4


----------

